# WLAN-Repeater wird zum Störsender



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2013)

*WLAN-Repeater wird zum Störsender*

Hi zusammen

Der WLAN-Rouer ist 2 Stockwerke weiter unten und ich kann das nicht ändern, also hat mein Nachbar sich einen WLAN-Repeater gekauft den TP-Link TL-WA730RE.
Am Anfang war das Einrichten schwer und es dauerte bis es klappte aber seit ein paar Tagen ist es kein Repeater sondern ein Störsender, sobald das Gerät eingeschaltet ist, bricht die WLAN-Verbindung ab. 
Mit dem Setup des Herstellers haben wir versucht das Gerät einzurichten, Erfolglos nach mehreren Versuchen, den der Router wird nicht gefunden bzw ist nicht in den gefunden Netzwerken aufgelistet.

Jemand eine Idee was wir da machen sollen?


----------



## milesdavis (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: WLAN-Repeater wird zum Störsender*

Höchstwahrscheinlich überschneiden sich die Channels eurer beiden WLANs. Hol dir mal ein Tool wie zB inSSID. Da kannst du alle empfangbaren WLANs sehen. Dort steht dann auch das Netz des Nachbarn und du siehst dessen Funkkanal.
Wie gesagt: Wahrscheinlich habt ihr denselben oder er liegt zumindest nahe beieinander.

Dann änder einfach mal den Kanal ab. => So weit wie möglich von anderen Kanälen weg. Das könnte es schon gewesen sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: WLAN-Repeater wird zum Störsender*

Erstmal ein paar grundlegende fragen:
Hast du ohne repeater wenigstens ein bißchen signal?
Was für ein router habt ihr?
Was für einen empfänger hast du?
Was für eine geschwindigkeit soll erzielt werden? (inet-anschluß?)
Grundsätzlich wäre es besser, wenn ihr den repeater raus lassen könntet.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: WLAN-Repeater wird zum Störsender*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Erstmal ein paar grundlegende fragen:
> Hast du ohne repeater wenigstens ein bißchen signal?
> Was für ein router habt ihr?
> Was für einen empfänger hast du?
> ...


 
Ich habe ohne Repeater schon ein Signal ist jedoch bei 40-50% eigenertigerweise schaffe ich so laut speedtest.net schon 8-10MB/s Download. Jedoch ist eben die Reichweite das Problem, PS3 und Handy kommen schlecht rein.
Das Router-Modell kann ich dir nicht sagen das ist vom ISP.
Mein Empfänger ist ein Netgear N300
Ohne Repeater ist das Signal schwach und eben, PS3 und Handy kommen schlecht ins Internet deswegen und ich brauche beides oft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: WLAN-Repeater wird zum Störsender*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Router-Modell kann ich dir nicht sagen das ist vom ISP.


Kannst du nachschauen bzw. von welchem isp ist das gerät? Sind die antennen ggf. abschraubbar? (durch was "größeres" ersetzen)


> Ohne Repeater ist das Signal schwach und eben, PS3 und Handy kommen schlecht ins Internet deswegen und ich brauche beides oft.


 Dann hat deine ps3 und das handy aber einen schlechten wlan-empfänger. Kannst du den repeater näher zu dir verlagern?
Ansonsten bliebe noch zu testen was milesdavis geschrieben hat, also einen anderen wlan-kanal verwenden.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: WLAN-Repeater wird zum Störsender*

Der ISP ist Swisscom un nein die Antennen kannst nicht wegschrauben sind im Gerät drin.
Den Repeater kann ich auch direkt nebenan stellen und es passiert das gleiche, mit dem WLAN Kanal hast jedenfalls Recht mlesdavis, unser Router und der vom Nachbar, übrigens im anderen Gebäude , haben beide den Kanal 6.

Nehme an dann sollen wir den Kanal mal ändern auf irgendwas anderes oder kommt es darauf an welchen Kanal man nimmt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: WLAN-Repeater wird zum Störsender*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der ISP ist Swisscom un nein die Antennen kannst nicht wegschrauben sind im Gerät drin.


War gedanklich irgendwie bei deutschen anbietern, aber du hast ja "schweiz" als wohnort da stehen...


> Den Repeater kann ich auch direkt nebenan stellen und es passiert das gleiche, mit dem WLAN Kanal hast jedenfalls Recht mlesdavis, unser Router und der vom Nachbar, übrigens im anderen Gebäude , haben beide den Kanal 6.
> 
> Nehme an dann sollen wir den Kanal mal ändern auf irgendwas anderes oder kommt es darauf an welchen Kanal man nimmt?


 Versuchs einfach mal mit kanal 1 oder 11. Die sollten frequenztechnisch weit genug von der 6 weg sein. (in der hoffnung, das diese kanäle nicht auch schon von anderen benutzt werden)


----------

